# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Mύτινγκ Ν.Προαστίων Τετάρτη 18/05-19:00 Skippers-αλλαγή ωρας

## koki

Σαν πολύς καιρός έχει περάσει από το τελευταίο μαζικό Όστρια μύτινγκ. Για αυτό το λόγο συγκαλώ* μύτινγκ απανταχού νοτίων στο Skipper's στη Μαρίνα Αλίμου αυτή την Τετάρτη στις 7 το απόγευμα.* 
*
Παρακαλώ δηλώστε συμμετοχές!*


Οδηγίες:

Στους χάλια χάρτες παρακάτω ίσως καταλάβετε ότι είναι στην παραλία δίπλα στην πρ. Νεραϊδα. Είναι η μοναδικη στροφή προς την "παραλία" σε εκείνο το ύψος, μεταξύ Βενζινάδικου (χαρακτηριστικό στη στροφή της Ποσειδώνος, στην πλευρά της θάλασσας) και περιπτέρου-Εδέμ, ακριβώς κάτω από την κατάληξη του "ρέματος", όρια Π.Φαλήρου-Αλίμου(Καλαμάκι). 
Με αυτοκίνητο στρίβουμε σε αυτά τα φανάρια προς τη θάλασσα, πάμε ευθεία και μόλις δούμε μαρίνα πάμε δεξιά, ε στο τέρμα περίπου παρκάρουμε αφού έχουμε δει ήδη το Skippers. 
Mε λεωφορείο κατεβαίνουμε Εδέμ, βρισκεται μεταξύ στάσης Πράπα (από πειραιά) και 1ης Καλαμακίου (από Γλυφάδα), και κάνουμε τα αντίστοιχα με πάνω.
Με τραμ, κάτι αντίστοιχο με το λεωφορείο. 

Εάν κάποιος έχει καλύτερες οδηγίες, δεκτές.

Ενστάσεις δεκτές μόνο σε μαζική έκφραση. Ας οργανωθούμε κι εμείς να κάνουμε κάνα μύτινγκ!




ΥΓ. Πρέπει να έχω μετατοπίσει άπαντα προς τα δεξιά στο χάρτη, αλλά δεν πραζ, είστε έξυπνοι.

----------


## ice

ΠΑΡΩΝ

----------


## vegos

> Παρακαλώ δηλώστε συμμετοχές!


ΑΠΩΝ... 

Δουλεύω την Τετάρτη...

----------


## dti

Τελικά το skipper's καλύπτεται από τον κόμβο kasiharis (#1704);

----------


## john70

Ξέρει κανείς εάν τα σκυλιά είναι ευπρόσδεκτα μια και έχω να πάω καιρό ....

 ::

----------


## koki

> Ξέρει κανείς εάν τα σκυλιά είναι ευπρόσδεκτα μια και έχω να πάω καιρό ....


Tελευταία φορά που πήγα (πριν 15 μέρες περίπου) είχε 4-5 νεμί ιδιόκτητους κόπρους "του μαγαζιού" ( ::  και παρελκόμενα, να κυκλοφορούν. Δε νομίζω να πειράξουν άλλα 2-3  :: 

(πάνο φέρε τον αρχηγό!)



εδιτ:




> Τελικά το skipper's καλύπτεται από τον κόμβο kasiharis (#1704);


Αυτό είναι μάλλον ένα project που έμεινε δυστυχώς στη μέση, από όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## costas43gr

Θα ηθελα να παρευρεθω αλλα σχολαω 20:00 απο την δουλεια και δουλευω κεντρο, αν γινει αλλαγη ωρας και απο αλλους που δεν μπορουν ειμαι μεσα.  ::   ::  
Διαφορετικα στο επομενο, καποιο θα κατσει.  ::

----------


## koki

Μπορούμε να το κάνουμε 19:00, εάν δε διαφωνεί κανείς. Μέχρι να μαζευτούμε.. κλπ κλπ  ::  

Πάντως πείτε ποιοι θα έρθουν, εάν είναι να πάρουμε ένα τηλέφωνο για να βρούμε τραπέζι.

----------


## dsfak

Κι εγώ εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι εκεί ... Ετοιμάστε καφέδες !!!  ::

----------


## mezger

Κι εγω θα ερθω  ::

----------


## nOiz

KAI τετάρτη ΚΑΙ μακρυά! Πολλά θες κυρα-koko...  ::

----------


## TNS

I 'll be there...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μέσα.

Ο κόμβος του kasihari έχει 2 bb-links και AP.

Βγαίνει αρκετά γρήγορα στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.

Δεν γνωρίζω παρόλαυτα αν υπάρχει κάποια sector που να κοιτάει προς το ώστρια...

Ευκαιρία να το μάθουμε!
 ::

----------


## alsafi

Εαν κερνατε καφε φαει και τα συνοδεφτικα τους μαλλον θα σας ερθω και εγω.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

Θα είμαι και εγώ!!

----------


## Cha0s

> Εαν κερνατε καφε φαει και τα συνοδεφτικα τους μαλλον θα σας ερθω και εγω.


Σιγά μην σου φέρουμε και καμιά ρωσίδα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mindfox

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι κι εγώ.

Υ.Γ. Δε δεσμεύομαι ότι η παρουσία μου θα είναι εποικοδομητική, ούτε ότι θα προσφέρω επί του γενικού συνόλου. Εγώ για τον καφέ και το φραμπαλά έρχομαι...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Κώστα that's the plan anyway  ::

----------


## treloskostas

> Μέσα.
> 
> Ο κόμβος του kasihari έχει 2 bb-links και AP.
> 
> Βγαίνει αρκετά γρήγορα στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.
> 
> Δεν γνωρίζω παρόλαυτα αν υπάρχει κάποια sector που να κοιτάει προς το ώστρια...
> 
> Ευκαιρία να το μάθουμε!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Το ώστρια έχει κάποια σχέση με το Skippers??? Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν πρέπει να βρίσκονται και πολύ κοντά... Anyway... Αν μπορέσω ίσως να έρθω και εγώ να πιώ ένα καφεδάκι και να τα πούμε και από κοντά.

Κ.

----------


## Cha0s

Έλα μωρέ ένα λαθάκι κάναμε  ::   ::  

Skippers ήθελα να πω σόρρυ  ::   ::

----------


## Gollum

αν ειναι θα ερθω και εγω. Υπαρχει η περιπτωση να φυγω για εκτος αθηνων ταξιδι εκεινη την ημερα βεβαια. 
ωστοσο βλεπουμε...

----------


## koki

> Έλα μωρέ ένα λαθάκι κάναμε   
> 
> Skippers ήθελα να πω σόρρυ


Δύο λαθάκια. Λέγεται 'Οστρια και όχι ώστρια.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Έλα μωρέ ένα λαθάκι κάναμε   
> 
> Skippers ήθελα να πω σόρρυ  
> 
> 
> Δύο λαθάκια. Λέγεται 'Οστρια και όχι ώστρια.


Whatever girl!  ::

----------


## voulou

Πιθανον να ερθω και εγω
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Μπορεί να έρθω και γω...(αν δέχεστε βέβαια τους Πειραιώτες  ::  )

----------


## diogenis

και εγώ θα είμαι εκεί (για πρώτη φορά  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

> Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι κι εγώ.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δε δεσμεύομαι ότι η παρουσία μου θα είναι εποικοδομητική, ούτε ότι θα προσφέρω επί του γενικού συνόλου. Εγώ για τον καφέ και το φραμπαλά έρχομαι...


Μαζί σου και επειδή γουστάρω θάλασσα...

----------


## koki

> Μπορεί να έρθω και γω...(αν δέχεστε βέβαια τους Πειραιώτες  )


Για αυτό λέει και απανταχού νοτίων, δηλ νοτίων κάθε τύπου, ακόμα και θεωρητικού (βλ. lambrosk)

YΓ. Τελικά θα τους ενημερώσω νωρίτερα για το ντου, γιατί βλέπω να είμαστε πολλοί.

----------


## Netfinity

Αν και θα έχω μία ώρα κενό, θα κάνω αισθητή την παρουσία μου με φωσφοριζέ ρούχα, κορδόνια παπουτσιών, καπελάκι να φωσφορίζει στο στρομπόλι...  :: 

Μιας και έχουμε καίρια θέματα να συζητήσουμε με τους Αργυρο-Ηλιοπουλήτες...  :: 

(έχουμε αφήσει κάτι εκκρεμότητες!..)

----------


## ted007

τσ τσ τσ....
κανεις δεν σκεφτεται τους σκληρα εργαζομενους ΚΑΙ το απογευμα....

grrrr.....εχω σεμιναριο μεχρι τις 20:00.....

αλλα κατι μου εχουν ψιθυρισει για απεργεια.....ΛΕΣ??????
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> Μπορεί να έρθω και γω...(αν δέχεστε βέβαια τους Πειραιώτες  )
> 
> 
> Για αυτό λέει και απανταχού νοτίων, δηλ νοτίων κάθε τύπου, ακόμα και θεωρητικού (βλ. lambrosk)


Εγώ στο "αττικό" μυαλό είμαι νότιος = θαλασσινός... , συνταγή γιατρού!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Viper

Και ναι επιτελους θα μπορω να ερθω και εγω.Αν επιτρεπετε βεβεαια και στους Γλυφαδιωτες.Αν οχι και παλι θα ερθω γιατι γουσταρω την παρεα και το εχω και αχτι να βρεθω σε meeting χεχεεχεχεχ.

----------


## Cha0s

Εννοείται ότι επιτρέπεται!  ::

----------


## ice

οπως και διποτε να εχουμε το mysat με τα τελευταια upadates του χαρτη !!!!!

----------


## Cha0s

Θα φέρω το λάπτοπ με όλα τα απαραίτητα συμπράγκαλα (cisco, misco, pigtails, mysat, myphone, mykarditsa, mymymy, my oh my και τα σχετικλα  ::  )  ::

----------


## alsafi

Ε chaos κοιτα να σοβαρευτεις λιγουλακι γιατι παμε για δουλεια και οχι για μπλα -μπλα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Μα δεν υπαρχει ενας σοβαρος ανθροπος σε αυτο το forum??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν υπάρχει συννάντηση άνω των 3 ατόμων και να κανονιστεί κάτι για το δίκτυο.
_Cha0s 17/5/2005_ 
(μιας που είναι και της μόδας  ::  )

----------


## koki

Βαγγέλη κλείνουμε 1 χρόνο από το Link μας!!!!


Ανατρίχιασα λέμε!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ιχχχχχχ!!!!

1 Χρόνος μαρτύριου δεν ξεχνιέται έτσι έυκολα!

χαχαχαχαχα

Πλάκα πλάκα 1 χρόνο τώρα το παλέυουμε να κάνουμε τα Νότια Προάστικα άξια των χρηστών τους! (τι είπα ο άτιμος πάλι!)

χαχαχαχα

----------


## Cha0s

By The Way! 

Πιο καλό παιδάκι θα μου φέρει μία Στέλλα να μου δανείσει για καμιά βδομάδα;

Θέλω να κάνω κάτι σκαν στα περίχωρα σε κάτι φιλαράκια μπας και βρούμε κανέναν ακόμα να βάλουμε στα κόλπα  ::

----------


## pc-adsl-akias

αν ερθω θα ανεβει ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας νομιζω
θα σας προσθεσω 29+1/2
ισως φερω μαζι μου και τους πελατες μου/clients
Ο Bασιλης (24) ειναι τρομερος leacher,
ο Γιαννης (17) ειναι μανιωδης Gamer+skater
για μενα ας πει κανας αλλος
πιθανως να ερθω

----------


## koki

> αν ερθω θα ανεβει ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας νομιζω


Έχεις καιρό να έρθεις σε μύτιγνκ νοτίων, προφανως  :: 

Παίζει και να τον κατεβάσεις  ::   ::  Ανάλογα την προσέλευση.

----------


## mindfox

::   ::  

 ::  
 ::

----------


## diogenis

θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα κόκκινο Χ πάνω στο σημείο συνάντησης, έστω και την τελυταία στιγμή για να μη χανόμαστε, εμείς οι νέοι.  ::

----------


## diogenis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pc-adsl-akias
> 
> αν ερθω θα ανεβει ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας νομιζω
> 
> 
> Έχεις καιρό να έρθεις σε μύτιγνκ νοτίων, προφανως 
> 
> Παίζει και να τον κατεβάσεις   Ανάλογα την προσέλευση.


Με μένα μαζί θα βαρέσει κόκκινο ο δείκτης  ::  

Θα πρέπει να βάλετε τα δυνατά σας για να τον κατεβάσετε  ::

----------


## koki

Δυστυχώς, και να βάλω δεν έχει πολύ νόημα γιατί είναι κότερα κότερα κότερα, αμάξια αμάξια αμάξια, καφετέρια. Απλά όπως πας μέσα στο εν λόγω φανάρι (καλύτερα δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω, συγγνώμη  ::  ) μόλις φτάσεις στη μαρίνα πας δεξιά (οι επιλογές είναι ή αριστερά ή δεξιά), ε και θα το δεις, θέλεις δε θες, είναι πριν τον τοίχο  ::

----------


## koki

Συμμετοχές μέχρι τώρα (μαζί με τους "ίσως"): 
ice[/*:m:085b9]john69[/*:m:085b9]costas43gr[/*:m:085b9]dsfak[/*:m:085b9]mezger[/*:m:085b9]TNS[/*:m:085b9]cha0s[/*:m:085b9]alsafi[/*:m:085b9]alasondro[/*:m:085b9]mindfox[/*:m:085b9]treloskostas[/*:m:085b9]gollum[/*:m:085b9]voulou[/*:m:085b9]pavlidisd[/*:m:085b9]diogenis[/*:m:085b9]lambrosk[/*:m:085b9]netfinity[/*:m:085b9]ted007[/*:m:085b9]viper[/*:m:085b9]pc-adsl-akias[/*:m:085b9]moi[/*:m:085b9]

Ε με τους έκτακτους, το βλέπω να χτυπήσουμε 20άρα.

----------


## treloskostas

Μόλις είδα το τελευταίο post. Δυστυχώς λόγω κάποιων απρόοπτων υποχρεώσεων με την δουλειά  ::   ::   ::  δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω.  ::   ::   ::   ::  Σε κάποιο άλλο μύτιγκ ίσως ..... 
Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να σβήσετε και το όνομά μου από την λίστα.
Ευχαριστώ.
Κ.

----------


## koki

Kαλά βρε, δεν είναι δεσμευτική. Για να έχουμε μια εικόνα την έγραψα  ::  Δε θα κρατήσουμε παρουσίες.

----------


## Gollum

jismy να σε πω, εγω θα αργησω λιγο στην αρχη να ερθω μαλλον (κανα μισαωρο με 45 λεπτα υπολογιζω). οποτε κρατηστε μου θεση  ::   ::   ::  . 
Με βαση τα προηγουμενα meeting των ΝΠ περιπου τι ωρα θα μαζευτουν σχεδον ολοι? Αμεσως στις 7 η κατα τις 7.30. Ρωταω για να μην ερθω για 10 λεπτα ρε παιδι μου αμα ειναι να τελειωσει νωρις. 
αυτα......
ΟΛΟΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ MEETING !!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


Υ.Γ. Να φερω και φωτογραφικη μηχανη να αποθανατισουμε την συναντηση ή βιντεοκαμερα?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εμείς εδώ στα Νότια είμαστε Άγγλοι στα meeting μας!  ::   ::  

Πάνω κάτω μισή ώρα απόκλιση έχουμε από την δηλωμένη ώρα προσέλευσης..

Οπότε μην ανησυχείς  ::  
Εξάλλου θα δεν θα φύγουμε από τις 8:30!
Δεν έχουμε να αρμεξουμε τις αγελλάδες το πρωί πια!

χαχαχαχα

----------


## Gollum

οκ cha0s  ::   ::   ::  ...τοτε....κρατηστε μου θεση. 
Α να μην ξεχασω να σας πω οτι πιθανον θα ερθουν και κανα 2 αλλοι απο το awmn , οπως ο namdaed και αν βρω και o kkop. Για να το εχετε υποψη σας.
Αυτα.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

A dont worry η προσέλευση θα πάρει περί τα 45 λεπτά, εν ολίγοις μέχρι τις 9 σιγουρα θα είμαστε εκεί 90%

----------


## nantito

Εμένα kounavion δε με συμπεριλαμβάνεις;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Πάμε παραλία ???  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Θα έχουμε και 3 άτομα έκπληξη σήμερα!
χιχιχι

----------


## Netfinity

Και εγώ θα φέρω άλλον έναν από τα μέρη σας  ::

----------


## dti

> Θα έχουμε και 3 άτομα έκπληξη σήμερα!
> χιχιχι


Να μαντέψω; 
papashark, "bernard", shark  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τώρα ξεμπέρδεψα οπότε να ξεκινήσω ? η όχι ?μμμμ...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Θα έχουμε και 3 άτομα έκπληξη σήμερα!
> χιχιχι
> 
> 
> Να μαντέψω; 
> papashark, "bernard", shark


Δυστυχώς μάντεψες λάθος  ::  

Philip633, Jkond, Stefanos + Babiz, Dimitris^^^ (καλά το έγραψα;  ::  )

Πάντως μπορώ να πω ότι είχε επιτυχία το meeting.
Γύρω στα 30 άτομα με νέο και παλιό αίμα!

Προσωπικά, την σερβιτόρα την έχω στην καρδιά μου!
Από δω και πέρα μόνο στο Skippers τα meetings των ΝΠ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> [Dimitris^^^ (καλά το έγραψα;  )


 Όχι  :: 
Τα σύμφωνα κεφαλαία και τα φωνήεντα μικρά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλησπέρα,

τελικά τι βγάλατε ?

Η

----------


## Netfinity

> Προσωπικά, την σερβιτόρα την έχω στην καρδιά μου!





> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> τελικά τι βγάλατε ?
> 
> Η


Όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε από τα λεγόμενα του συν-ασυρματιστή Cha0s, το meeting είχε πολύ καλή επιτυχία. Πιστεύω ότι σκοπίμως μας πήγαν εκεί!  :: 

Βασικά περιμένω άτομα για scan στην ταράτσα μου. Τους το δήλωσα και μάλλον την άλλη week θα γίνει ο τζερτζελές!! Όσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε. Pm για να σας ενημερώσOμε!!  ::

----------


## koki

από γκόμενες?  ::   ::   ::  τζίφος! αν και προσπάθησαν πολύ κάποια παιδάκια (σεσημασμένοι του είδους στους καφέδες).
(συγγνώμη αλλά έχω μείνει με τη διάθεση του μύτιγνκ)

Κατά τα άλλα, συζητήθηκαν κάποια πιθανά Links, γνωριστήκαμε και ανταλλάξαμε απόψεις. Επίσης βγάλαμε αρκετό φωτογραφικό υλικό, που θα κοινοποιηθεί λίαν συντόμως.


Προσωπικά ελπίζω ότι αν όλα πάνε καλά μέχρι και 3 νέα Links μπορούν να βγουν έπειτα από λίγο γενικό brainstorming που έγινε.

----------


## Cha0s

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> τελικά τι βγάλατε ?
> 
> Η


Εγώ προσωπικά έβγαλα να δώσω μπουρμπουάρ στην σερβιτόρα.

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνανε οι υπόλοιποι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nickibanez

@Cha0s

Τώρα που γνώρισα εσένα είναι καιρός να γνωρίσω και την κοπέλα στο avatar σου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Άμα την γνωρίσεις, γνώρισε την και σε μένα!  ::   ::  

Και θα σου μάθω εγώ linux μην τρελένεσαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gollum

λοιπον με 2-3 λογια. 

-30 ατομα για meeting δεν ειναι και λιγα , οποτε ηταν επιτυχες αυτο το meeting. 
-Το καλο ειναι οτι γνωριστηκαμε και αυτο λεει πολλα γιατι τωρα γνωριζουμε και φατσες. Και βγηκανε καποια πιθανα bb links.
-Επισης το φωτογραφικο υλικο ειναι ετοιμο (και βρισκεται ηδη στον φακελο που σου ειπα Jismy & cha0s ετσι ωστε να δωθουν στο forum καποιες συγκεκριμενες φωτογραφιες χεχεχε  ::   ::   ::   ::  )
- (ασχετο) papashark θελω μπλουζιτσα awmn. (ξερω ξερω στον κλαδακη θα ρωτησω)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Δείτε τις εδώ(wireless) ή εδώ(internet)!

Τα filenames είναι τα ονόματα των εικονιζομένων με τη φορά του ρολογιού.

Συγγνώμη για όσα τυπογραφικά και άλλα λάθη αλλά είναι αργά και δεν σας γνωρίζω όλους καλά.

Επίσης οι υπόλοιπες φωτό (βραδυνές) δεν βγήκαν καλές και μας άφησαν χρόνους.


YΓ. οι αιθέριες υπάρξεις είναι προσφορά του gollum και του φωτογραφικού ταλέντου του.

----------


## nantito

Σα μαστουρωμένος βγήκα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μιας και δεν ανοίγουν σε μένα από την Διαλεκτή, τις έβγαλα και εγώ online.

http://www.cha0s.awmn/skippers (wireless) || http://10.26.35.69/skippers
http://cha0s-wireless.ath.cx/skippers (internet)

 ::  


Πάω να τις δω και εγώ... δεν τις έχω δει μέχρι τώρα  ::

----------


## vasiliosa

> Όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε από τα λεγόμενα του συν-ασυρματιστή Cha0s, το meeting είχε πολύ καλή επιτυχία. Πιστεύω ότι σκοπίμως μας πήγαν εκεί! 
> 
> Βασικά περιμένω άτομα για scan στην ταράτσα μου. Τους το δήλωσα και μάλλον την άλλη week θα γίνει ο τζερτζελές!! Όσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε. Pm για να σας ενημερώσOμε!!


Δηλαδή μετά το ταρατσο-πισι έχουμε το ταρατσο παρτυ?????ΛΟΛ
Εγω τελικά δεν καταφερα να έρθω...
Aκομα σκεφτομαι το τι ακριβως θελω να κανω(client?,backbone?,access point?) (δεν παιζουν πολλα γκα-φρα)...

----------


## ice

Ουτε εσενα ανοιγει

----------


## Cha0s

Στέλιο εγώ το έκλεισα για λίγο γιατί δεν μπορούσα ούτε ping να κάνω σπίτι  ::  

Προφανώς μπήκαν αρκετοί να πάρουν τις φωτογραφίες...

----------


## lambrosk

> Προσωπικά, την σερβιτόρα την έχω στην καρδιά μου!
> Από δω και πέρα μόνο στο Skippers τα meetings των ΝΠ!!!


Και εμένα με βλέπω θαμώνα σε Νότια meetings τελικά...  ::  
Πρόλαβα ένα 20λεπτο και γινόταν της κακομοίρας...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αυτά να τα βλέπετε μερικοί μερικοί!!!

Μπορεί να μην έχουμε καλά λινκς αλλά έχουμε καλές γυναίκες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Viper

Ασε εσυ ολο το ματι σου στην σερβιτορα ιτανε.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ φταίω που είμαι λάτρης του αντίθετου φύλλου;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Πολυ ωραιο το μερος και ωραιο περιβαλλον .  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Κρίμα όμως που με το λάπτοπ δεν μπορέσαμε να συνδεθούμε wireless να δούνε την γλύκα όσοι ασύνδετοι ήταν εκεί  ::

----------


## ice

Την επομενη φορα

----------


## alsafi

Μπορει να μην εχουμε τα καλητερα link του awmn αλλα εχουμε τα καλητερα μερη για καφε και μπλα μπλα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## stefanos

Σας ενημερώνω ότι,
Η σερβιτόρα την Πέμπτη είχε ρεπό.

----------


## papashark

> Σας ενημερώνω ότι,
> Η σερβιτόρα την Πέμπτη είχε ρεπό.


Aπλά ανταλάξαμε τηλέφωνα και βγήκαμε παρέα χθες.

Θα σας ενημερώνω πότε δεν θα είναι μαζι μου, για να πηγαίνετε να σας τρέχουν τα σάλια  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Θα σε καταγγείλω στην ΠΕ!!!

Την στάμπαρα πρώτος!!!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Θα σε καταγγείλω στην ΠΕ!!!
> 
> Την στάμπαρα πρώτος!!!


Πως την στάμπαρες ?

Με εκείνα τα καινούργια τα ρόπαλα που έχουν ανάγλυφα γραμμένο και ανάποδα το Logo του awmn, ώστε όταν βαράς τον άλλο να του αφήνεις σταμπαρισμένο το logo του awmn ?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Όχι όχι!

Νωρίτερα, μην κάνεις πως δεν θυμάσαι  ::  
Δίπλα μου καθόσουν!

χαχαχα

Ψήνομαι και εγώ για τέτοιο ροπαλάκι!
Σε καταστάσεις άγριου sex να αφήνω σημάδια που θα λένε AWMN #2331

χαχαχαχα

----------

